# Aloof dupe?



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 5, 2008)

I love this lippy so much I thought Hue might be close to it but its the same (to me anyways) 

What else would look close to it? I have an obsession with nude pink l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Here are the pics:


----------



## sparklingmuse (Mar 8, 2008)

maybe 3N? they are sold out online though, and my closest store never got them in. they traded it with plink! in the n collection display. i ordered hue and plink! a few days ago online so i cant really compare it to aloof.

check your local cco, i found aloof there last week!


----------



## nunu (Mar 9, 2008)

i agree with the 3n suggestion


----------



## iiifugaziii (Nov 16, 2009)

can we get this thread going again!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going crazy looking for another Aloof! lipstick and it's drivin' me mad. Can I get some suggestions for LE lipstick colors that might be similar? swatches if you can, please <3


----------

